# good safe and clean Hostel in Chiang Mai



## itstime (May 5, 2015)

Was wondering if anybody could give me any info on a good, clean, safe Hostel to stay in for a few days or maybe longer that is in a safe area close to where one can meet expats for a chat and info over a cup of coffee. Good price is a must. There are so many when you go to the internet but need to know if there is a area that is close to the expats hangouts. Thank you.


----------



## Elishandrew (Oct 28, 2015)

Retrolanna hostel, just off a side street of the East moat road....5 min walk from Tapae Gate. Really sweet hostel and owner from 500B a night


----------

